

Community-developed Pivot Power strip now available to order - frossie
http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/29/community-developed-pivot-power-strip-now-available-to-order/

======
frossie
Wow, I am blown away by the concept of community-developed hardware. The power
strip isn't bad, either :-)

